# Tranny problems maybe



## Cvtfailure (Aug 4, 2016)

I have 02 altima with the 3.5 and the cvt. I am currently experiencing that when the car is cold or sitting for a wile is when the problem occurs. I put it in drive and give it gas and the car revs up and don't move then out of nowhere the car slowly takes off in third and stayed there till warmed up then it shifts fine with the occasional flair up into third. Is this the tranny or any number of faulty sensors our cars have. I'm at a loss and love my altima don't want to throw it to the boneyard yet. 170000 miles. Thanks in advance I read this forum alot and I'm sure this has been addressed before but I worked up the courage to join this forum today and ask for help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like a bad CVT. Unfortunately, they aren't the most reliable as far as transmissions. Nissan extended the warranty to 10 years/120,000 miles, but that's not going to do you much good. Obviously, there's no way to be certain without doing some diagnostics. You may want to have a reputable transmission shop take a look at it and give you their assessment. Or, you could trade her in.


----------



## Cvtfailure (Aug 4, 2016)

Yea not with my credit lol I'll have my transmission shop look at it thanks for the advice


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure that your tranny is a CVT? According to the 2002 Altima FSM, the tranny for the 3.5 V6 is a RE4F04B 4 speed A/T not a CVT. Have you been putting any ATF into the tranny; if so, maybe you were using NS-2 instead of Dexron which would cause a major problem.


----------



## Beetroot (Jan 7, 2017)

I second Rogoman, 2002 Alti's don't have CVTs. They weren't available on that years model.


----------



## Beetroot (Jan 7, 2017)

In either case .. A transmission shop would be a good place to start or even a more general mech. shop.


----------

